# Something is seriously not right here



## idolomantis (Feb 22, 2009)

My little spirit (female ghost mantis for those who don't know yet) has been the same nymph stadia for OVER THREE MONTHS!

It's sub adult and i did read that ghost take the time to grow up but this is ridiculous.

How do i know it is sub adult? 'cause it has wing buds overlapping and they're not deformed wings.

I can take a pic if needed here and no i'm not blind.

I'm starting to worry a litlle,

she is a tiny bit cripple but that shouldn't be in the way of moulting right?

i do mist and feed often.

I'll take a look again to make sure it's what i think it is..


----------



## ismart (Feb 22, 2009)

What do mean by a little crippled? Can you explain, or do you have a pick of her deformity? More than three months is a bit exsessive even for a ghost. What conditions are you keeping her in?


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2009)

Need a picture. I bet it is adult. If something was wrong it would have died by now.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 22, 2009)

little crippled: back and hind leg slightly bend, left neck shield and crown curled up.

75% hum (could be a bit more or less.)

'bout 24 celcius (75,2-80 F)

tank is 30X20X20

glass with netting lid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2009)

all sounds ok, one would think if adult the wings would at least be reasonable size, usually they wrinkle up, but u can still tell, I did have one every now and then that took forever, I named it Peter Pan!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, you are not alone. I had three ghosts that I purchased at L2-3 in late October, all females. They have been raised in individual 32 oz pots since I got them, at a similar temp and rather lower humidity than yours. Non mismolted, but it became apparent that one was not keeping up with her sisters either in size or molting frequency. The "senior" female molted to adulthood on February 1st and the second followed suit a week later. The third finally molted two days ago after about six weeks, and is _still_ not sub adult! Otherwise she is perfectly healthy, though not ready to take bees yet (her sisters catch them before I can get the bung back in the pot, but she is watching one at striking range and shaking her head).

No one else has reported a similar experience so far; has anyone who has raised a number of these beasts seen anything similar?

P.S. Well, she finally caught on and is eating her first bee! Now watch her grow!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol: me! see above post!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 22, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: me! see above post!


Oops! And you know the excellent breeder from whom I got mine! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 22, 2009)

The funny thing is that it doesn't even seem to molt anytime soon, it's eating more than my orchids  

well, let's hope for the best and and at the time she's adult, i'll climb out of my coffin.


----------



## riegs22 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don’t know if this is what you are seeing but I have witnessed something just like this over the summer.

I had A statilia parva ooth hatch out on July 11, but the beginning of September I had 4 adults and two nymphs that I had only seen molt once. They still ate and were active but never grew at all. It was a huge mystery to me but they eventually died at about the same time as the adults I wish I had pics to show this but I don’t. It was weird feeding 4 of them large crickets and the other two fruit flies.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2009)

:huh: humm, now I say that is odd!


----------



## The_Asa (Mar 3, 2009)

Ghosts seem to take forever at the last stage...though longest I've ever had was 2 months...


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 8, 2009)

Could this be the same thing happening to my I. oratoria sub-adult (female)? She hasn't molted since early January, and she's still eating. Could this be due to the fact that the generation hatched before the cold diapause and not after? They hatched in September (1 month after they were laid), when they were supposed to hatch in April-May (which still hasn't come yet). I was told my members of the forum that it doesn't matter when they hatch as long as the temp. food, ect. are the same, but I'm starting to worry.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 28, 2009)

Its's adult    

About time !

all her "injuries" are healed again!

All i need to do now is find that male who thought he would be funny if he escaped..

I'm Going to put him in a voult this time as it is the 3rd time he escapes :angry:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 29, 2009)

Yen would probably be shocked to learn that I have a few Arizona Unicorns that I got from him 53 weeks ago as L2/L3 nymphs. They are not even sub-adults yet. I've been slow-growing a few of them intentionally, though as was pointed out above, genetics on these remaining nymphs likely played a factor. From the beginning, they've always been "behind".

Glad to hear your female fiiinally molted, Idolomantis! Now, if everything we talked about goes according to plan, your escaped male will be mature soon and come looking for her. Did you let those couple hundred flies loose in your bedroom like I recommended? He needs to eat regularly if you want him to reach the final molt!


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 29, 2009)

Peter said:


> Yen would probably be shocked to learn that I have a few Arizona Unicorns that I got from him 53 weeks ago as L2/L3 nymphs. They are not even sub-adults yet. I've been slow-growing a few of them intentionally, though as was pointed out above, genetics on these remaining nymphs likely played a factor. From the beginning, they've always been "behind".Glad to hear your female fiiinally molted, Idolomantis! Now, if everything we talked about goes according to plan, your escaped male will be mature soon and come looking for her. Did you let those couple hundred flies loose in your bedroom like I recommended? He needs to eat regularly if you want him to reach the final molt!


Some mantids are just like some children, they refuse to grow up.

Flies are hatching soon enough, but first i have to find another bedroom before i set 'em free.

I know where he's hiding but i need some help moving the bookcases.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll be right over


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 29, 2009)

Peter said:


> I'll be right over


 :lol:


----------

